# Portugese style ABT's w/Qview



## hoser

I thought I'd do a variation on traditional abt's yesterday with some extra hot Portugese sausage. Here's the ingredients:


I removed the casing from the extra-hot chourico and ground it up, then mixed well with cream cheese, shredded colby, minced onion and garlic, 
lea & Perrins and Pickapeppa sauce.



Took them out to the GOSM (which was a lot of fun in the middle of a tropical storm
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 It took a little while, but got them done.

The consensus from all my guinea pigs was that this was the best batch of abt's yet.
If you're bored with the same old abt's, give it a try...it's worth it.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Nice job Hoser.  They look great....


----------



## irishteabear

Sounds and looks delicious.   Smoking in the rain just adds to the "adventure".


----------



## fire it up

Nice list of ingredients, and they look good too.
Nice work especially smokin in the rain


----------



## rivet

Hey, nice looking chorizo! Can't find any good stuff around here, only that nasty weak wet stuff they pass off as chorizo. Good loking ABT's and great recipe too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fmcowboy

Where do I sign??? Those sounds yummy!!! Nice going!


----------



## mballi3011

I hope you didn't burn your slicker in the storms. Your filling is a nice and differant list of ingredinces. They sound like a good combonation so we are going to have to get a finish product results please.


----------



## old poi dog

Yes!!! ABTs with Portuguese Sausage is on the must do list for the next get together here. Thanks for the idea and great q-view.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq

Nice ... 

those ingrediants are great... I did not think about expanding the filling possabilites... BUT the taste combonations are endless... I will be doing this one in the future!

CHEERS!


----------



## alx

Looks awesome.I will take a dozen to go.


----------



## morkdach

i think i like it will try then thanks for the qview


----------



## hoser

Rivet...Gaspar's is more than willing to ship it right to your door, as long as you order at least 5 pounds.

http://www.gasparssausage.com/gaschour.html


----------



## cruizer

Great looking stuff and good link. Can't wait to try those.


----------

